# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  مشكل در تايمر

## hamidjo0on

با سلام
من سايت خريد گروهي رو دارم با مجنتو راه اندازي مي كنم ، تمام كار ها انجام شده فقط يك مشكل داره 
يكي از تايمر هاي سايت كار مي كنه و تايمر تخفيف هاي ديگه فعال نيست 
عكس ضميمه شد 
لينك : www.zarrinbarg.ir
دوستان لطفا راهنمايي كنيد

----------

